# Time Magazine Cover - If you Don't Like it, Don't Look



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

A whole new topic to get crazy over...

TIME Magazine Cover


----------



## MTVision (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:
			
		

> A whole new topic to get crazy over...
> 
> TIME Magazine Cover



LOL!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2012)

zomg my eyezzzzzzzz!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 10, 2012)

Time Magazine be trollin tha photo forum on the Intranetz for hot topix


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 10, 2012)

MILF is always allowed.

LOL JK


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2012)

How will I know if I like it or not unless I look?


----------



## Ballistics (May 10, 2012)

Haha for someone who hates drama... this OP is priceless.


----------



## Ballistics (May 10, 2012)

So, there's a 4 year old in that article being breast fed. Is that natural too?


----------



## cgipson1 (May 10, 2012)

Heck.. I would let her breast feed me anytime!  I am jealous of that kid!  lol!


----------



## Alex_B (May 10, 2012)

The kid is in the way ...


----------



## cgipson1 (May 10, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> So, there's a 4 year old in that article being breast fed. Is that natural too?



Actually.. Once upon a time, before religious mania made the human body something evil, breastfeeding older children was not considered unnatural! Made for healthy kids too!


----------



## jake337 (May 10, 2012)

I'd still say something if I wanted to(not that I would), my rights in all.


----------



## Ballistics (May 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > So, there's a 4 year old in that article being breast fed. Is that natural too?
> ...



4 year olds breast feeding in public lmfao. Where is the line drawn?


----------



## jake337 (May 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > So, there's a 4 year old in that article being breast fed. Is that natural too?
> ...



Not that there's any milk in there, but I still do as much as possible.


----------



## MTVision (May 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Actually.. Once upon a time, before religious mania made the human body something evil, breastfeeding older children was not considered unnatural! Made for healthy kids too!



Yes. A lot of people do breastfeed their kids until 4 or so. I've heard of people doing it longer. But it's a lot different then breastfeeding a baby -  a 4 yr old doesn't survive on breast milk alone. So the chance of a mom publicly breastfeeding a 2-4 year old is probably slim.


----------



## jake337 (May 10, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



There is no line...


----------



## cgipson1 (May 10, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



YO bud.. lighten up! It is a magazine cover.. and with the magazines hurting so bad financially, they are going all Jerry Springer on us.. and trying for controversy! 

I don't understand the aversion! Why do you so intensely dislike something that is actually very natural and healthy... and even beautiful in many ways?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Guys... this was supposed to be for fun...why are (some one of you) not getting that???


----------



## jake337 (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Guys... this was supposed to be for fun...why are you not getting that???



It's tunz O' funz!


----------



## jake337 (May 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Magazines have almost always been about controversy!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

jake337 said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Guys... this was supposed to be for fun...why are you not getting that???
> ...



My bad...shoulda posted to Just For Fun...maybe it can be moved and then *everyone*&#8203; will get the right idea.:sun:


----------



## cgipson1 (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



I have always thought breasts were fun... even really firm ones get this cute little wobble sometimes! And they are fun to squeeze.. feel really neat! And they tickle too!


----------



## Josh66 (May 10, 2012)

HAHA - they were just talking about it on the news here.  They did a poll, and 86% of the people who responded said it went too far.


----------



## Ballistics (May 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



I guess the "lmfao" snuck by you lol. I'm taking this very light hearted... you should too


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Guys... this was supposed to be for fun...why are (some one of you) not getting that???



boobies are serious business!




Also not moving because just for fun is for photos not articles or silly things - that is why we have off-topic


----------



## Ballistics (May 10, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



I can't wait for the next cover... "I breast feed my 30 year old son when he comes over for dinner with his family" lmao.


----------



## Ballistics (May 10, 2012)

480sparky said:


> How will I know if I like it or not unless I look?



If you don't like it, don't look... again. After... you've looked... don't look...again...(?)


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2012)

I'm very tempted to post clips of Little Britain -----

(which I will admit tends to go a bit too far for my taste most of the time)


----------



## Dominantly (May 10, 2012)

I saw this and wanted to post it, but I didn't want to come off as "that guy".


Also, her boobs don't look engorged with milk, they look rather the opposite. So, I declare unprovoked suckling, and move for a ban on account of posting inappropriate child images.


----------



## MTVision (May 10, 2012)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> I can't wait for the next cover... "I breast feed my 30 year old son when he comes over for dinner with his family" lmao.



After I had my daughter, my boyfriend and I were watching this tall show about how this unemployed girl was able to buy a brand new car....by selling her breast milk online. To men. And they paid a pretty penny for it! Those men must really love it to buy from a complete stranger since some things like AIDS are passed in milk. 

A little off topic but that's what your 30 yr old son comment made me think of!!


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2012)

That kid on the cover will probably have to ask to stop being breast fed using perfect diction before his super-dedicated, obsessive, attachment parenting mom lets him stop. lol... Breast feeding 4 year olds...that's the mark of an impoverished mother who can barely afford/manage to feed her child...there's no place in the developed world that I know of where a FOUR year-old being breast fed is considered normal or even "normative".

Attachment parenting is an interesting subject that I am quite familiar with. The subject starts (and sustains!!!) a heck of a lot of arguments between women, between husbands and wives, and between older generations (grandparents, aunts, uncles, etc.) and the younger generation. But attachment parenting isn't merely about breast feeding--that's kind of a Time magazine shorthand, and obviously, is also designed to drive single-copy newsstand sales. There's nothing quite like whoring out the cover using a titillating photo to get people to buy a copy of Time...


----------



## MTVision (May 10, 2012)

Dominantly said:
			
		

> I saw this and wanted to post it, but I didn't want to come off as "that guy".
> 
> Also, her boobs don't look engorged with milk, they look rather the opposite. So, I declare unprovoked suckling, and move for a ban on account of posting inappropriate child images.



They wouldn't look engorged anymore - especially if that kids 4.


----------



## Ballistics (May 10, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I definitely just shuttered lmao.


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2012)

Dominantly said:


> I saw this and wanted to post it, but I didn't want to come off as "that guy".
> 
> 
> Also, her boobs don't look engorged with milk, they look rather the opposite. So, I declare unprovoked suckling, and move for a ban on account of posting inappropriate child images.




You want someone banned for posting the cover of Time Magazine which appears in most newsagents? 

......


The only things that will likely happen to this thread are moving to the subscribers section if posts get to graphically adult or a lock if you lot can't get along with each other...


----------



## Dominantly (May 10, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But wouldn't they at least be a bit more substantial?


----------



## Ballistics (May 10, 2012)

Derrel said:


> That kid on the cover will probably have to ask to stop being breast fed using perfect diction before his super-dedicated, obsessive, attachment parenting mom lets him stop. lol... Breast feeding 4 year olds...that's the mark of an impoverished mother who can barely afford/manage to feed her child...there's no place in the developed world that I know of where a FOUR year-old being breast fed is considered normal or even "normative".
> 
> Attachment parenting is an interesting subject that I am quite familiar with. The subject starts (and sustains!!!) a heck of a lot of arguments between women, between husbands and wives, and between older generations (grandparents, aunts, uncles, etc.) and the younger generation. But attachment parenting isn't merely about breast feeding--that's kind of a Time magazine shorthand, and obviously, is also designed to drive single-copy newsstand sales. There's nothing quite like whoring out the cover using a titillating photo to get people to buy a copy of Time...



I think the co-sleeping part is pretty bad as well.


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You think that's bad? I've heard you can buy, commercially over the counter (and without age verification) the stuff from animals! And I hear some people even put it over their cereal in the morning! Some even do it every day!


----------



## Dominantly (May 10, 2012)

Overread said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this and wanted to post it, but I didn't want to come off as "that guy".
> ...




I'll take that as a Nay vote.


----------



## Ballistics (May 10, 2012)

Overread said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



I don't remember there being a caution for aids in cows milk haha.


----------



## Ballistics (May 10, 2012)

The cover photo is a 3 yr old I think, the article itself contains more images. One particular is a 4 year old on one boob and a 5 month old on the other.


----------



## Dominantly (May 10, 2012)

They say ("they" being people who say things), that quite a few adults have issues with this animal milk digestion thing because we're not designed for it. 
They also say that the easiest stuff for us to digest is goats milk.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Overread said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



You mean like goat's milk? That's big Organic Milk here in the US. Think of cheese...goats milk cheese...I love that stuff.


----------



## MTVision (May 10, 2012)

Dominantly said:
			
		

> But wouldn't they at least be a bit more substantial?



No. In the beginning - a new mom will have larger breasts then normal but it goes away once the child gets a little older.  Supply is based on demand/suckling. A 4 year old probably drinks more at one time then a baby but the baby will nurse a lot more then a 4 year old - hopefully. 

So yeah boobs are big in the beginning but it goes ago. Boobs are huge right after pregnancy regardless of breastfeeding though


----------



## Ballistics (May 10, 2012)

So here's my next question. Is a 4 year old breast feeding beautiful? Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> So here's my next question. Is a 4 year old breast feeding beautiful? Inquiring minds would like to know.



You go first.


----------



## Ballistics (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > So here's my next question. Is a 4 year old breast feeding beautiful? Inquiring minds would like to know.
> ...



I'll give you 2 guesses. Your odds are good.


----------



## MTVision (May 10, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> That kid on the cover will probably have to ask to stop being breast fed using perfect diction before his super-dedicated, obsessive, attachment parenting mom lets him stop. lol... Breast feeding 4 year olds...that's the mark of an impoverished mother who can barely afford/manage to feed her child...there's no place in the developed world that I know of where a FOUR year-old being breast fed is considered normal or even "normative".
> 
> Attachment parenting is an interesting subject that I am quite familiar with. The subject starts (and sustains!!!) a heck of a lot of arguments between women, between husbands and wives, and between older generations (grandparents, aunts, uncles, etc.) and the younger generation. But attachment parenting isn't merely about breast feeding--that's kind of a Time magazine shorthand, and obviously, is also designed to drive single-copy newsstand sales. There's nothing quite like whoring out the cover using a titillating photo to get people to buy a copy of Time...



Actually in Spain and the US many women breastfeed their children until 4.  The minimum recommended age in most countries is 2. The US it's only 1. That's the minimum recommended age though. 

And it doesn't have anything to do with not being able to afford food. A toddler could not survive on breast milk alone.


----------



## MTVision (May 10, 2012)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> So here's my next question. Is a 4 year old breast feeding beautiful? Inquiring minds would like to know.



Beauty is subjective. 

http://www.stacieturnerphotography.com/gallery/this-is-my-body/


----------



## Ballistics (May 10, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well more specifically, is it beautiful to those who find a new born breast feeding beautiful.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful: The act of or witnessing the act? Two completly different things.


----------



## Dominantly (May 10, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you have before and after photos?
If not, I recommend using the bokeh pano method to do so.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Boobs get bigger as we age too. Men included.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 10, 2012)

Is this a real cover or a fake?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Quite real, and quite the stir tonight in the US all over the news.


----------



## Dominantly (May 10, 2012)

New discussion point.


Do you think the kid in this, would fare well in a school setting, if his peers were to find out about this? I mean I remember kids catching crap in kindergarden for verious cootie afflictions, I can only imagine what it would have been like for a kid with this little treasure.

If it is possible that the kid would suffer socially, then is it selfish on the mothers part to be so head strong about this feeding?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 10, 2012)

Wow, ok, I guess I've been a bit busy here with the presidential election...

I'd love to send it to my favorite feminist to see what she has to say about it. My first personal thought is that this is nothing more than a controversial cover to sell a few more copies of the mag...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Wow, ok, I guess I've been a bit busy here with the presidential election...
> 
> I'd love to send it to my favorite feminist to see what she has to say about it. My first personal thought is that this is nothing more than a controversial cover to sell a few more copies of the mag...



Well it does indeed happen, and perhaps more in the closet than with the infant on the check out line from last weeks episode. Its a funny thing because I particpated in a chat not long ago about a mom who had a child who was about 2 and with teeth and she nursed her child in a main dining room on a cruise ship when all sorts of food was readily available and people went berzerk when they saw it occuring in that venue.

That Time Magazine is capitalizing on this is timely for TPF (unless that OP from last week is a plant...jkjkjkjkjk lolololol disclaimer)

But we sure covered it a good bit last week, so we have/are the cutting edge and are probably more desensitized after conversing about nursing then the general John Q Public is today after this cover.:thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2012)

"....in Spain and the US many women breastfeed their children until 4..."

Yeahhhhh, riiiight. Sure they do. Uh-huh.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

And Norway gets 36 weeks of paid maternty leave and the US gets 4.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> And Norway gets 36 weeks of paid maternty leave and the US gets 4.



Yeah, well, the US is not tops when it comes to social programs...

France has paternity leave!


----------



## fotomumma09 (May 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> YO bud.. lighten up! It is a magazine cover.. and with the magazines hurting so bad financially, they are going all Jerry Springer on us.. and trying for controversy!
> 
> I don't understand the aversion! Why do you so intensely dislike something that is actually very natural and healthy... and even beautiful in many ways?



Awwww CG, nice to see your sensitive side


----------



## Dominantly (May 10, 2012)

The US Navy has paternity leave


----------



## Josh66 (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> And Norway gets 36 weeks of paid maternty leave and the US gets 4.


I was under the impression that we didn't have ANY.

Only one place I have ever worked had paid maternity leave (that was company policy though, not law).  Everywhere else, the maternity leave policy was basically, 'You can go home for a few weeks and we won't fire you' - nothing in there about getting paid.  Basically, just enough to comply with the FMLA.  Which you have to be employed for one year prior to qualify for, BTW.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 10, 2012)

Dominantly said:


> New discussion point.
> 
> 
> Do you think the kid in this, would fare well in a school setting, if his peers were to find out about this? I mean I remember kids catching crap in kindergarden for verious cootie afflictions, I can only imagine what it would have been like for a kid with this little treasure.
> ...



I don't think it is wrong of the mother at all.. and in some other countries it wouldn't be considered that unusual! I would say that is a sign of a sick society when the kids are so abusive to each other that he would even have to worry about it... and especially since that abusiveness is tacitly allowed by adults!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > And Norway gets 36 weeks of paid maternty leave and the US gets 4.
> ...



Mom's get paid for 4 weeks before and 4 weeks after for a vaginal birth under State Disability Insurance that workers pay into here in NJ. Six weeks after as a result of a cesarean. Nothing to do with employers...unless the employers have a policy that betters that paid time off due to job status.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> > New discussion point.
> ...



Interesting....makes me think of bullying.


----------



## Josh66 (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...


That's State law though.  I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that all States do not have that law.

As far as Federal law, the FMLA is pretty much it as far as I know - and that's unpaid leave.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



Could be.. if true, for workers, that has to be a huge BF. I'll go and take a look at a google to what states don't have a maternity disability. I hope I find none.


----------



## Dominantly (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dominantly said:
> ...



Exactly. 
There have been numerous cases across the country where kids have been bullied so bad they have taken their own lives. I would dare to say there are TONS of bullying cases everyday, in every school, in every grade, all across the country.

There are some well known rules to how to conduct yourself in such a hostile environment (IE a school of your peers), and one fundamental rule is "thou shast not suckle on thine mothers breast, when thee can read a book and chew steak"....


----------



## MTVision (May 10, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> "....in Spain and the US many women breastfeed their children until 4..."
> 
> Yeahhhhh, riiiight. Sure they do. Uh-huh.



Your acting like this is something new and never happens when it is a fairly common occurrence. If it was completely abnormal to do so then why do doctors in the UK, Spain and wherever else recommend a MINIMUM (meaning at least) 2 years.  Some women choose to breastfeed until the child decides to stop.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

So D...now I think of those who did not see The Last Emperor.


----------



## Josh66 (May 10, 2012)

MTVision said:


> ... until the child decides to stop.


 


GeorgieGirl said:


> So now I think of those who did not see The Last Emperor.


LOL - same thing I was thinking.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> So D...now I think of those who did not see The Last Emperor.



Or...Coming to America.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...




Awful findings.


Federal and State Maternity Benefits - Pregnancy - Maternity Leave


----------



## Josh66 (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



Indeed.



> The United States is one of only five countries that does not provide a  federally mandated maternity leave or require employers to provide some  sort of maternity leave provision.


I wonder who the four other countries are...?


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2012)

Game of Thrones played this card first!! 





Most women that are breastfeeding at such an age have issues w/ in themselves that they need to solve. 
I work at a nursery school and I've only seen one person in 15 years that breast fed til the child was 2.


----------



## manaheim (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> A whole new topic to get crazy over...
> 
> TIME Magazine Cover



OMG... GeorgieGirl wins TPF.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

mishele said:


> Game of Thrones played this card first!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not view the video but I am certain that children can be very determined to not let go of patterns and habits and being in the place that I am now at my age and place in life, with a greater ability to understand, comprehend and be in retrospect, I might be even more open minded about the struggles between the two that occur. 

I might even have positive stories to tell as a result.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 10, 2012)

Dominantly said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



What makes me sad.. is that many kids are bullied for READING a book! Or even showing effort in class! Much less something as private as breastfeeding!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

mishele said:


> Game of Thrones played this card first!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Backing up...I watched the video and see the point. I wanted to see it independant of my post.


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2012)

Parents should control patterns not children.......


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

mishele said:


> Parents should control patterns not children.......



I agree, BUT, when its broken down, the reality is that its not always possible and the parents become agressive, hostile bullies and the children become more and more defiant to hold their place. It's an interesting dynamic. Some kids shoot and kill or knofe and slaughter their parents to maintain control and keep the order.


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2012)

No excuse!! Parents always should be in control!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

...and so should cops guns and lawyers...


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2012)

BTW....are we still talking about breast feeding?  lol


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Yes. I am talking about kids, not infants, and kids insisting on their way (breast-feeding and co-sleeping) versus the idea of parents always being in control and saying no and/or refusing.


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2012)

Sorry......kids should never be in control. Parents have the upper hand!! Parents just need to be consistent in their expectations. The children will fall in line....=) No means NO...remember...lol


----------



## fotomumma09 (May 10, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Sorry......kids should never be in control. Parents have the upper hand!! Parents just need to be consistent in what their expectations. The children will be fall in line....=) No means NO...remember...lol



Yep!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

I think when one gets close to G'ma status, the idealism starts to take on a new perspective. I am of the idea that if I had kids now that I would be a different parent than I was when I had/raised my kids. And I have very few regrets about what my decisions were at that time and more importantly with them/for them....ND knowing about how I feel now about them then and about them now, happily I'm still top choice for quitting my job and staying at home raising their kids. 

As a parent of grown kids in these times, I'd say it doesn't get any better than this then for your kids to compliment you with their desire for you to be a parent to their kids....despite all your known flaws.

When you get to be where I am now in life you will see/know this truly. Until then you have to take the word of others.


----------



## fotomumma09 (May 10, 2012)

I just showed my husband the pic and his response: "Damn, I'd wanna be on that boob too!" lol


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2012)

mishele said:


> Sorry......kids should never be in control. Parents have the upper hand!! Parents just need to be consistent in what their expectations. The children will be fall in line....=) No means NO...remember...lol



No! Jimmy, you can NOT suck on EITHER of my nipples!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 10, 2012)

perfect....lighting


----------



## gsgary (May 11, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> BTW....are we still talking about breat feeding?  lol



Probably not but i dont mind talking about breasts im an expert


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 11, 2012)

The mom just want to stay skinny and maintain her C cup.


----------



## gsgary (May 11, 2012)

Ive been told my hands can cup a pair of 36D's


----------



## cgipson1 (May 11, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Ive been told my hands can cup a pair of 36D's



Is that more than a mouthful?


----------



## Jeff92 (May 11, 2012)

All this talk about the questionable magazine cover had worked in their favor. The joke is on you


----------



## gsgary (May 11, 2012)

Jeff92 said:


> All this talk about the questionable magazine cover had worked in their favor. The joke is on you



Whats questionable ? it's there to provoke a reaction


----------



## cgipson1 (May 11, 2012)

Jeff92 said:


> All this talk about the questionable magazine cover had worked in their favor. The joke is on you



Oh? And how does anything we say or do here impact Time in any way, positively or otherwise? Care to back up your statement with any facts?


----------



## mishele (May 11, 2012)

Jeff92 said:


> All this talk about the questionable magazine cover had worked in their favor. The joke is on you


I've never bought a copy of the magazine, and this cover won't change that. lol


----------



## manaheim (May 11, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been told my hands can cup a pair of 36D's
> ...



he does have an _awfully_ big mouth....................................


----------



## gsgary (May 11, 2012)

:x


----------



## Ballistics (May 11, 2012)

Jeff92 said:


> All this talk about the questionable magazine cover had worked in their favor. The joke is on you



I'm thinking that purchasing the magazine would be the only thing to work in their favor... last time I heard, opinions don't keep the lights on... so no... the joke wouldn't be on us.


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2012)

fotomumma09 said:


> I just showed my husband the pic and his response: "Damn, I'd wanna be on that boob too!" lol



Not sure if this has been posted...but this is a link to a story that mentions this Time magazine cover has caused some debate among mothers...

Time Magazine's Breastfeeding Cover: Moms React | Parenting - Yahoo! Shine


----------



## rexbobcat (May 12, 2012)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that purchasing the magazine would be the only thing to work in their favor... last time I heard, opinions don't keep the lights on... so no... the joke wouldn't be on us.



Don't you think this cover might persuade more people to buy the magazine out of sheer curiosity than say, a politician's mug on the cover?

Maybe I don't know enough about advertising, but I would definitely consider picking up a copy and reading it.


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2012)

The titillating cover photo is a CLEAR, obvious, and BLATANT attempt to spur single-copy newsstand and supermarket sales of TIME magazine. It doesn;t take a marketing genius to figure that out. Cover photos are designed, deliberately, to get people to pick up the magazine and to BUY it.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 12, 2012)

Derrel - Time is not in my grocery stores checkouts. None of them. :sillysmi:


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 12, 2012)

People still read magazines?


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Derrel - Time is not in my grocery stores checkouts. None of them. :sillysmi:



Time to find another grocery store!!!! heh heh heh... I saw it at Safeway...the checker said it's all people talk about...


----------



## cgipson1 (May 12, 2012)

Interesting interview from the Time cover Mom....

Breastfeeding Cover Mom Speaks Out - Yahoo! News


----------



## Ballistics (May 12, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, but the context of the comment was based on the discussion of the magazine in a free internet forum. Shock and Awe sells magazines with out a doubt. But to say the joke is on us doesn't make sense, because this isn't about how everyone bought the magazine because of the controversial cover.


----------



## jake337 (May 12, 2012)

mishele said:


> Jeff92 said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk about the questionable magazine cover had worked in their favor. The joke is on you
> ...



I don't buy magazines at all.  I like to check out the cover photos lighting and Post production while I'm in the checkout line though...


----------



## ewick (May 12, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> So, there's a 4 year old in that article being breast fed. Is that natural too?



not that it makes a difference but the kid is 3 yrs old. not four.


----------



## Audible_Chocolate (May 12, 2012)

Ha! I love it!


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 12, 2012)

I don't like it, because I feel like the kid is being exploited.  Both by the mother, the media, and by Time Magazine.  That kid will be forever famous as the kid at 3 years old who was on the cover of Time Magazine.  He didn't get that choice but it will impact the rest of his life.

All because a photographer wanted to take a controversial shot and Time Magazine wanted to sell more copies.  So, while I do disagree with the parenting style and find it somewhate inappropriate, I vehemently disagree with the exploitation of the kid.


----------



## Derrel (May 14, 2012)

More on the deliberately controversial Time magazine cover, this one a spoof/satire/commentary:  timecover.jpg

As the text says, " Why declining subscriber bases drive some publications to try and create buzz by making their covers feature some pretty creepy $hi+. BY KATE PICKERT"


----------



## Derrel (May 14, 2012)

Here are four outtakes from the studio session TIME commissioned for its cover. See, this wasn't some stock photo cover, or a random submission...TIME hired this cover to be shot for THEM, with specific criteria...they had four mothers to choose from...

6a00df351e888f88340168eb71791a970c-800wi


----------

